# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Garters For Sale?

## BallPythonWannaBe

Hello! I'm wondering where I can find breeders of different garter snake morphs like Red Sided California Garters and other pretty noodles? Does anyone on here breed them? I'm not buying RIGHT now but maybe somtime this year I'll be getting my first snake  :Very Happy:

----------


## BPGator

> Hello! I'm wondering where I can find breeders of different garter snake morphs like Red Sided California Garters and other pretty noodles? Does anyone on here breed them? I'm not buying RIGHT now but maybe somtime this year I'll be getting my first snake


Sent you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

